# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Quán chè nóng đông khách trên vỉa hè - Quán chè ngon ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán chè nóng vỉa hè*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Quán vỉa hè trước số nhà 50 Lý Chính Thắng, phường 7, quận 3, TP HCM. Quán bán từ 20h đến khuya, mỗi chén chè ở đây có giá 8.000 đồng._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán chè nóng vỉa hè*


*Chỗ ngồi chỉ là những chiếc ghế nhựa nhỏ trên vỉa hè vậy mà quán chè nóng ở đây vẫn đông khách cho dù kim đồng hồ đã chỉ sang ngày mới.*

Nằm trên vỉa hè đường Lý Chính Thắng (quận 3, TP HCM), hàng chè nóng ở đây có thực đơn phong phú với hơn mười loại chè thường trực, tha hồ cho thực khách lựa chọn loại chè yêu thích của mình. Gọi là chè nóng không phải vì các loại chè bốc khói nóng hổi, đơn giản vì món chè ở đây không ăn chung với đá. Tuy nhiên, vì các loại chè ở đây được nấu ngọt một cách vừa phải nên không gây cảm giác ngán cho dù bạn có ăn hai hoặc ba chén đi nữa.



Thực đơn của quán phong phú với hơn mười loại chè thường trực cho bạn lựa chọn.
Bắt đầu bán từ 20h và kết thúc khi kim đồng hồ đã chỉ sang ngày mới, tuy nhiên quán lúc nào cũng đông khách, từ các em học sinh, các bạn trẻ cho đến các cô chú đã có tuổi.



Quán bắt đầu bán từ 20h cho đến khuya với đủ các thành phần ghé ăn.
Những loại chè thơm ngon bạn có thể thưởng thức như chè khoai môn nước cốt dừa, khoai môn chín mềm, bùi hòa trong cái béo vừa phải của nước cốt dừa ăn thật ngon miệng. Cũng không thể bỏ qua những viên trôi nước vừa tròn vừa mềm, thoang thoảng hương thơm của những hạt vừng thật quyến rũ. Đó còn là chén chè đậu xanh không đá nhưng vẫn mát lạnh... và còn rất nhiều loại chè hấp dẫn khác mà bạn không thể bỏ qua.



Quán có gần như đầy đủ các loại chè quen thuộc ở Sài Gòn như chè trôi nước, chè khoai môn, chè thưng, chè đậu xanh...
Không phải hiếm, nhưng để tìm ra được một quán chè nóng hợp khẩu vị, nơi có thể vừa tán gẫu cùng bạn bè vừa thưởng thức nhiều loại chè ngon trong cái thời tiết dịu mát của Sài Gòn khi đêm về quả thật là không dễ. Quán chè nóng trên đường Lý Chính Thắng là một địa chỉ gợi ý đáng để bạn tham khảo khi muốn thưởng thức các loại chè thơm ngon.




> *Quán chè nóng vỉa hè*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Quán vỉa hè trước số nhà 50 Lý Chính Thắng, phường 7, quận 3, TP HCM. Quán bán từ 20h đến khuya, mỗi chén chè ở đây có giá 8.000 đồng._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán chè nóng vỉa hè*


Cùng khám phá các *Quán chè ngon ở Sài Gòn* - *Quan che ngon o Sai Gon*

----------


## phuthuy

nhìn mấy nồi chè mà mê quá đi

----------

